# primitive weapons



## rascal1946 (Dec 9, 2010)

Some states recognize a 45-70 single shot rifle as a primitive weapon (such as Mississippi).   Does Georgia law recognize the 45-70 as a primitive weapon?


----------



## fishtail (Dec 9, 2010)

Nope. Muzzleloader, bows, crossbows only in that category.

More detailed on page 13 of the current regulations.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Dec 16, 2010)

Funny though, that they will consider a break action in-line muzzle loader with a scope, speed loaders, pellet powder, and saboted and jacketed bullets to be a "primative" weapon.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 16, 2010)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Funny though, that they will consider a break action in-line muzzle loader with a scope, speed loaders, pellet powder, and saboted and jacketed bullets to be a "primative" weapon.



Yep.  If it were up to me, I would only allow flintlocks


----------



## baldfish (Dec 16, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Yep.  If it were up to me, I would only allow flintlocks



I agree


----------



## majg1234 (Dec 17, 2010)

flintlocks "rock" I agree


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 17, 2010)

Now we're getting somewhere.Better stipulate with iron sights only.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2010)

You mean I have to take my 12x20x62 Zeiss with range-finding reticles off my old flintlock? How could you kill a deer like that?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2010)

....


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 17, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> You mean I have to take my 12x20x62 Zeiss with range-finding reticles off my old flintlock? How could you kill a deer like that?





Flintlocks Rule.


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 17, 2010)

..........
Yeah, I need to get some blood on this.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 17, 2010)

NCHillbilly,A night vision scope is permitted,but what you're suggesting could hardly be called primitive.Your post to the thread about Georgia's first game law was very informative.You seem to cut through complex questions without any effort.I'm counting on you to someday solve this Bigfoots question with the same ability.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 17, 2010)

Supercracker,Send that rifle to me, I'll kill something with it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2010)

FF, I'm experimenting with laser sights mounted on tactical rails right now. It's just hard to fit those rails over the ramrod pipes.  Supercracker, that's a beautiful rifle! Leman?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2010)

Supercracker said:


> ..........
> Yeah, I need to get some blood on this.





Boy Howdy!!!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 17, 2010)

Supercracker said:


> ..........
> Yeah, I need to get some blood on this.



That sure is one beautiful rifle, this is the one that has been heading up the Altamaha?


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 17, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> that's a beautiful rifle! Leman?



Nope. It's cracker brand. I just finished it. 

And fisher.....yes, if I could get my big butt away from work for more than a few hrs at a time it will be. I had the chance to go poke around just a little bit last weekend and It looks like a pig factory. Cant' wait to do some genuine snooping.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2010)

I meant it looks like a Leman trade rifle style. Mighty fine lookin' rifle, you for sure did a heckuva job on it. Details?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Dec 17, 2010)

Mine isn't a rock lock, but I'm hopin' Santa will fix that for me.


----------



## jeclif (Dec 21, 2010)

would a 1859--63 sharps copy be ok to hunt during primitive weapon season????


----------



## fishtail (Dec 21, 2010)

Nope, bullet goes in the wrong end.


----------

